# Learning about the oil and gas industry in Australia



## Dilan (7 November 2009)

Hi guys,

Can anyone recommend a good website that provides a decent over view of the oil and gas industry in Australia? I would like to learn about the major operations such as the North west shelf and coal seam gas in qld.

Any help is much appreciated. I did find this site, which seems very dated: 
http://www.chemlink.com.au/gas.htm

Thanks for any help!


----------



## RP_Automotive (7 November 2009)

It depends on what your trying to learn about. To really get a good look I would get a list of Oil & Gas companies in your area of interest, read their websites, announcements on the ASX. When you come across something you dont understand, Google.com.

If you want to learn about the actual industry, alot of the local papers often have news about local happenings. (For example, Roma's local newspaper often has a drop out magazine just for the local Coal seam industry)

Rigzone.com has some good info, theres bee na few articles relating to Australia recently too.

I work in the industry, so if you have any specific questions, let me know and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2009)

Information regarding basin reserves, production and development in Australia.


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 September 2012)

aussie labour too expensive?

http://business.financialpost.com/2...t-ship/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

*Shell leads LNG competitors with biggest ship*

By Eduard Gismatullin and James Paton, Bloomberg News | Sep 20, 2012 9:23 AM ET | Last Updated: Sep 20, 2012 10:13 AM ET





excerpt:



> Shell will forge the hull of a floating LNG plant in South Korea by year-end that will be the world’s largest vessel, weighing six times the biggest aircraft carrier, a Nimitz-class warship. Some 5,000 workers will build the factory to produce LNG off Australia’s northwest coast in a US$13-billion project that also will shield Shell from escalating costs it would have to pay at the country’s onshore plants.


----------

